# Occasional electrical noise



## Greg 77 (Mar 18, 2019)

2018 Rogue
There's an occasional electrical noise coming from under the hood closer to the passenger side under the alternator. Sounds similar to a fuel pump priming. Happens when the engine is off. Probably does it every minute and it's about 3 seconds long.


----------

